# Taximetro o medidor de distancias recorridas



## calinzt (Feb 6, 2006)

Queridos Amigos quisiera que me orientaran y me den algun esquema e implemento de como construir un taxímetro, que solo mida distancia recorrida, ya sea en Km, metros,  con microcontroladores, y si pueden la programacion.

gracias.


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 6, 2006)

Te lo armamos y lo vamos a dejar a tu casa   (digo para que no tengas que trabajar tanto)


----------



## leovillate (Feb 5, 2007)

Fresco chino, ya somos 2, si quiere mandeme un mail y con gusto te ayudare, recien me inscribi al foro por lo mismo. Asi que pongamonos de acuerdo y a trabajar.

Pienso montarlo en un pic 16f684 i/p por que en mi pais (colombia), lo consigo a buen precio, asi que si deseas lo podemos hacer mas rapido.

Escribeme y si deseas podemos ponernos en contacto por msn o lo que quieras.


Ahhh, y aqui estamos es para ayudar no pa echar vaina.  LALOSOFT


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 5, 2007)

ademas con GPS mediante el puerto serie


----------



## leovillate (Feb 9, 2007)

Perdon, si ofendi a alguien, pero la verdad me faltaba mas experiencia en estos foros. A ese tipo se le nota que de verdad quiere todo hecho, asi que mi ayuda queda terminada, ahh y espero que cuando entren a los foros sea a trtabajar en algo no solo a espewrar que les den toda la información de gratis.

Creo que no volvere mas a este foro.


----------

